# Requiem: Bloodymare



## ei8th (16. Mai 2008)

Die Open Beta von Requiem: Bloodymare wurde heute gestartet. Alle Spieler ab 18 Jahren können sich auf der offiziellen Seite (http://www.playrequiem.com) anmelden und dann dort den Spieleclient herunterladen (http://www.playrequiem.com/game/clientDownload.aspx).

Requiem bedarf keiner Monatsgebühr.



> Requiem: Bloodymare is a massively multiplayer online game for mature audiences that will immerse you into a dark world of bloodshed devastated by generations of scientific and magical abuse. You'll need to fight against the grotesque monsters that stalk the cursed land, and band together with your allies to survive against the stronger, bloodthirsty creatures that only prowl at night. Use a wide selection of weapons and the mysterious powers of Beast Possession to strike down your enemies and destroy evil. Requiem Online offers a refreshingly new approach to the MMOPRG genre with its grim, dark atmosphere and tense, blood splattering action.


----------



## Itarus (16. Mai 2008)

Ich habs schon getestet, und es ist nur ein weiterer langweiliger Asia-Grinder ohne spannende Story und ewig gleicher Engine wie alle anderen!

Ich hab nichts gegen kostenlose Spiele aber sowas macht keinen Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (16. Mai 2008)

Hab jetzt nur mal 20 Minuten reingezockt bevor ich mir was zu Essen gemacht hab, und bisher bin ich eigentlich positiv überrascht. Grafik is anständig (kanns natürlich nicht mit der Weltklasse-Grafik von WoW aufnehmen), Kämpfe sind schön schnell (natürlich nicht so schön und shcnell wie in WoW), Quests hab ich bisher erst zwei gesehen (natürlich nicht so zwei wie in WoW) und von der Bedienung und den Features her machts einen soliden Eindruck (natürlich nicht so solide wie WoW).

Wer "Asia-Grinder" im Stile von Rappelz, Silkroad oder RF:Online gewohnt ist: Damit ist (bisher zumindest) Requiem nicht zu vergleichen.

Wem der Stil zusagt, kann sichs meiner Meinung nach ruhig mal anschauen. Ist ja kostenlos (natürlich nicht so kostenlos wie WoW) und mit knapp zweieinhalb Gig Download recht schnell gesaugt (natürlich nicht so schnell wie WoW).

So, ich geh mal weiterzocken.

Angenehmen Abend wünsch ich allerseits (natürlich nicht so angenehm wie WoW).


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur mal 20 Minuten reingezockt bevor ich mir was zu Essen gemacht hab, und bisher bin ich eigentlich positiv überrascht. Grafik is anständig (kanns natürlich nicht mit der Weltklasse-Grafik von WoW aufnehmen), Kämpfe sind schön schnell (natürlich nicht so schön und shcnell wie in WoW), Quests hab ich bisher erst zwei gesehen (natürlich nicht so zwei wie in WoW) und von der Bedienung und den Features her machts einen soliden Eindruck (natürlich nicht so solide wie WoW).
> 
> Wer "Asia-Grinder" im Stile von Rappelz, Silkroad oder RF:Online gewohnt ist: Damit ist (bisher zumindest) Requiem nicht zu vergleichen.
> 
> ...




Weltklasse Grafik von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skadiwing (17. Mai 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur mal 20 Minuten reingezockt bevor ich mir was zu Essen gemacht hab, und bisher bin ich eigentlich positiv überrascht. Grafik is anständig (kanns natürlich nicht mit der Weltklasse-Grafik von WoW aufnehmen), Kämpfe sind schön schnell (natürlich nicht so schön und shcnell wie in WoW), Quests hab ich bisher erst zwei gesehen (natürlich nicht so zwei wie in WoW) und von der Bedienung und den Features her machts einen soliden Eindruck (natürlich nicht so solide wie WoW).



Soll das Satire sein?


----------



## ei8th (17. Mai 2008)

Skadiwing schrieb:


> Soll das Satire sein?



Ne, Satire würde ich das nicht nennen. Das war eher purer, bitterer Sarkasmus.

So, ich hab jetzt mal noch ein wenig weiter gespielt bis gerade eben die Server runtergefahren wurden zur Wartung.

Mein bisheriges Fazit: Erstaunlich gutes, spassiges und bedienungsfreundliches f2p game. 

Hier mal mein Eindruck zu den verschiedenen Elementen (bin allerdings erst Level 10 von 60, daher *beziehen sich alle Kommentare nur auf die Stufen 1-10*).

*Design/Content*
Requiem ist alles das was man von einem Standard MMO erwartet. Verschiedene Rassen und Klasse, XP durch Quests und Monster.

Die Kämpfe verlaufen hier angenehm fix und unterhaltsam. Schon mit frühen Levels bekommt man die ersten Kampffertigkeiten die das ganze noch etwas Abwechslungsreicher gestalten. Insgesamt gewohnte MMO Kost. Ziel auswählen, Auto-Attack und Skills durchmühlen. Wie in WoW, LotrO und vielen anderen games.

Insgesamt gibt es drei verschiedene Rassen (je zwei Geschlechter) die sich sechs unterschiedliche Klassen teilen. Diese wiederum entsprechen dem aktuellen Standard in Bezug auf Aufgabenverteilung. Tank, Heiler und DPS in verschiedenen Variation.
Interessanthierbei: Jeder Spieler beginnt als dieselbe Klasse und lernt bis Level 10 dieselben Skills. Erst ab Stufe 10 entscheidet man sich für eine der beiden, für Eure Rasse verfügbaren, Klassen ("Jobs") und lernt ab da die individuellen Skills. Eine nette Möglichkeit alle Spieler im gleichen Tempo an das Spiel heranzuführen.

Der bisherige Content teilt sich in zwei verschiedene Stargebeite auf und besteht aus dem gewohnten Einheitsbrei aus Quests und Mosnter kloppen.

Die Quests bringen ebenfalls keine großartigen Neuerungen. Geh dorthin und bring mir 5 von diesem Monster, bring das Paket zu dem NPC und geh da rüber und sprech mit diesen und jenem. Dazu kommt noch (bisher eine) Sammelquest in der man herumliegende Gegenstände einsammeln muss.
Genau wie das Kampfsystem setzt man auch hier auf robuste Elemente die sich auch in WoW schon bewährt haben.

Ebenfalls im Spiel enthalten sind Instanzen, für die man aber mit Level 10 noch etwas klein ist. Von Beschriebungen anderer Spieler scheinen sich diese jedoch auch sehr nah an dem zu orientieren was man aus WoW gewohnt ist.

*Grafik/Stil:* Die Grafik ist für ein kostenloses Spiel erstaunlich gut und liegt Qualitätstechnisch meinem Eindruck nach leicht unter Lineage 2. Die rein technische Grafikqualität kann keinenfalls mit Spielen wie Age of Conan, Aion oder Lord of the Rings mithalten, ist aber wesentlich schicker als alles was man sonst so von kostenlosen games gewohnt ist. Steckt Rappelz, RF:Online und Konsorten auf jeden Fall in die Tasche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der insgesamte Design Stil ist bisher eine Mischung aus Lineage 2 (Asia Style) und Hellgate London (Apokalyptisch, dreckig), gemischt mit einer Menge Blut, die aber im Gegensatz zu Age of Conan weniger "realistisch" als viel mehr überzeichnet ist. Fügt sich aber gut in die Spielgestaltung ein und fällt nicht weiter störend auf, auch wenn Köpfe und andere Körperteile ab und an (dank Havok Physik Engine) etwas überzogen durch die Gegend rollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer auf überzogene Gewalt steht wird seinen Saß dran haben, wer sich davon nicht so begeistern lässt wird sich aber nicht sonderlich gestört fühlen, aber für die zart besaiterteren unter uns könnte es doch eine Nummer zu derb vorgehen. Abgesehen von der Gewalt gibts es (wie in der ESRB Wertung vermerkt) "Partial Nudity". Also keine nackten Prostituierten wie in Age of Conan, aber durchaus "schlüpfrige" Grafiken vor allem bei weiblichen Charakteren und NPCs. Alles jedoch relativ subtil und ebenso wie der Gewaltaspekt nicht aufdringlich verpackt. Requiem ist eben kein Herr der Ringe Online und ist definitiv nicht für Minderjährige gedacht oder zu empfehlen.

*Steuerung/Interface*

Die WASD Steuerung geht schön flüssig von der Hand und jeder der schon WoW oder LotrO gesteuert hat wird sich gleich wie zuhause fühlen. Die Charaktere steuern sich fix und genau, man hat nicht das Gefühl zu "schleichen", wie in so vielen anderen Asia MMOs.

Das Interface ist schön schlicht gehalten und passt im Stil gut zur restlichen Gestaltung. Alle bekannten Elemente sind vorhanden (Taschen, Inventar, Skills, etc.) und lassen sich über Tastenkürzel ebenso wie über eine Quick-Link Leiste auf der rechten Seite finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier also ebenfalls im Osten nichts neues. Alles solide und wie gehabt.

*Andere Features*

Zusätzliche Features umfassen ein Banksystem ebenso wie ein Postsystem und Gilden.

Noch nichts gesehen/gehört habe ich zu einem Auktionshaus, PvP (jedoch definitiv vorhanden) und Raids. Werde aber (bei Interesse) Infos hier aufschrieben sobald ich was weiß.


----------



## Skadiwing (17. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab´s über Nacht heruntergeladen und gerade eben ein wenig getestet, für eine Betaversion ist das Spiel sehr stabil und die beiden Server sind lagfrei. Bei vielem kann ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen, allerdings finde ich die Grafik doch deutlich über Lineage II liegend. Die Charaktere sehen sehr ansprechend aus und man hat in den ersten Minuten wirklich nicht das Gefühl mal wieder in einem typischen Asia Grinder gelandet zu sein. Mal schauen wie´s weitergeht, Potential hat das Spiel jedenfalls.


----------



## airace (17. Mai 2008)

ich saugs mier grade...aber von dem was ich gehört und gesehen habe gefällt es mier eigentlich ganz gut...


----------



## airace (17. Mai 2008)

sry wegen doppel post inet ist am leggen wegen dem Requiem download


----------



## ei8th (17. Mai 2008)

Meh, Server sind grad down.

Noch ein kleines Update hinterher (man könnte meinen ich würd hier voll Werbung machen, dabei war das für mich voll der Zufallsgirff... will doch eigentlich Aion spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

- Man kann items in den Chat linken wie von WoW gewohnt
- Es gibt NPCs die SChriftrollen verkaufen (für Minimalbeträge) die Euch Sammelquests geben (effektiv also wiederholbare Quests für Geld und XP)
- Ab 23:00 (ingame) wird der Nightmare Modus aktiviert und es kommen wohl besondere Mobs (nicht in der Newbiezone allerdings)
- Es gibt ein Item-Verbesserungssystem (ähnlich wie die Slots bei WoW)
- Es gibt wohl 3 verschiedene PvP Arenen (die von der ersten Stadt aus betretbar sind) bei denen man sich mittels eines Matchmaking-systems anmelden kann
- Es gibt ein Possession System dass es dem Spieler erlaubt sich kurzzeitig in eine Art Dämon oder so zu verwandeln

Wozu ich momentan noch nichts weiß oder nur Hörensagen mitbekommen hab:

- Keine Ahnung bezüglich Highlevel und Open PvP
- Es wurde ein Auktionshaus erwähnt, habs bisher allerdings noch nicht gesehen
- Keine Ahnung bezueglich Crafting, gibts glaub ich keines


----------



## mordecai (17. Mai 2008)

Habe es schon installiert, doch habe ich Probleme, wenn der updater startet.

Bekomme immer Fehler 06: Kann nicht ins Internet

Scheine aber nicht der einzige mit dem Problem zu sein. Leider ist keine Lösung in Sicht.


----------



## Skadiwing (17. Mai 2008)

Das Lag am Updaten der Server, jetzt geht wieder alles.


----------



## Rednoez (18. Mai 2008)

hmm mal ausprobieren...sieht ja sehr interessant aus muss ich sagen


----------



## Faith_sfx (18. Mai 2008)

Habs letzte nacht runtergeladen  und bin eigentlich sehr positiv überrascht vorallem das des kein 0815 asia grinder ist ^^ auf was ich momentan scharf bin ist das pvpt in dem game die nightmare viecher die kommen und ich will mich mal in son viech verwandeln wie im trailer ;D kanns jedem nur empfehlen für eine beta ein sehr geiles spiel 

ei8th du weißt nicht zufällig wann es released wird? und ob dann wieder son shop kommt um sich irgend nen mist zu kaufen ? was mich auch noch intressiert ist ob es bald nen deutschen client 

( hatte jetzt kein bock auf . , groß und kleinschreibung  bin bissl müde^^)


----------



## ei8th (18. Mai 2008)

Deutsche Übersetzung wirds meines Wissens nach nicht geben.
Wanns released wird kann ich auch nicht sagen. Bei vielen f2p MMOs dauern die Open Betas ewig, und gehen dann nahtlos in den Live-Betrieb über.

Finanziert werden soll das ganze über einen Shop, in dem man wohl so Dinge wie zusätzliche Bankslots, Skill-Respeccs und Charakterslots kaufen kann. Auch wird wohl momentan über eine Art Premium Programm anchgedacht, aber was das ist und obs kommt scheint noch nicht wirklich klar zu sein.
Man will wohl jedoch keine Items im Shop verkaufen. Also keine XP Potions, Uber-Items oder sonstiges. Vielleicht so Spass-Items könnt ich mir vorstellen, aber auch das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Rednoez (18. Mai 2008)

also mich persönlich Freut es das es keinen Deutschen Client gibt^^


Ausserdem der erste F2P seit langem ohne uber-1337-Shopitems


----------



## Skadiwing (18. Mai 2008)

Einen deutschen Client mit dem Blut im Spiel kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Die FSK Spießer würden doch alles beanstanden an dem Spiel, dabei ist das Blut zwar vorhanden aber doch eher Comic-haft.

btw, das bin ich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderstorm (18. Mai 2008)

bin auch sehr überrascht von dem Game. Das einzigste was mich stört ist die Charaktererstellung-es gibt zu wenig unterschiedlöiche Gesichter, etc. sieht jeder gleich aus^^vll kommen ja ein paar neue mit dem release raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zypyratus (18. Mai 2008)

Das Spiel ist atm in de rOpen Beta was ja ziemlich klar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit der Closed Beta hat sich etwas Verändert ( war dabei) unzwar :
- An der Balance (Schamanen und Templar wären überzogen imba)
- Es gab kaum PvP
- Es gab weniger Quests
- Das Exp System wurd Verbessert
- Es gibt etwas mehr Grafikeinstellungen


Was leider nicht Verbessert wurde sind diverses :
- Warrior und Defender haben ein Skill zum Mob anstürmen , er Funktioniert aber der Mob läuft zur Position von der man losgestürmt ist.
- Die erste Instanz hat kein Bossmob
- Es wurde keine Verbesserung an der Musik vorgenommen auch sehen die Startgebiete etwas naja leer aus.
- Es wurde Angekündigt mehr Chara Design Optionen zu haben aber ich hab keine neuen Gefunden.

So jetzt wiederhol ich mal bissl.

Das Game wird Grundlegend F2P sein jedoch wird es ein Cashshop geben und für Hardcore zocker Premium Content ( also ganz schwere Raids etc )

Das "Possesion Beast" System ist eine Art verstärkung  für den Chara.
Diese VErwandlungen werden mit Posessions durchgeführt welche Gefunden werden können bzw ab level 23 gibts eine lange Questreihe nach Abschluss erhält man 2 Dämonen  mit 25 Benutzbar.

Es wird nach der OB einen Wipe geben.

Soweit fällt mir das ein.


----------



## reebow (18. Mai 2008)

muh naja mir gefällts nicht, langweilig, sieht verdammt leer aus, einfach alles dunkel mit ein paar roten mobs die total unrealistich bluten

die chars sehn alle aus als kämen sie vom strich(btw skadiwings char kommt bestimmt grad vom conan strich)...sex sales? wohl doch nicht immer, ich schätz mal vorallen liegt das daran das ich kein verkrüpelten alien an dem der eine arm länger ist als der andere mit dummen zacken sehn will.

scheint für mich wie jedes andere 08/15 "f2p" game zu sein, nur mit mehr blut und weniger kleidung.


----------



## Kahadan (18. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Klassenvielfalt aus? Gibt es nur "metzel-"Klassen oder auch Caster?
Gibt es nur 1 Caster, 1 Heiler, 1 Nahkämpfer?

Bitte um Report^^


----------



## Skadiwing (18. Mai 2008)

reebow schrieb:


> (btw skadiwings char kommt bestimmt grad vom conan strich



Vielen Dank, sehr charmant ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das "unrealistische" Blut ist gewollt, schau´ Dir mal Sin City an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (18. Mai 2008)

reebow schrieb:


> scheint für mich wie jedes andere 08/15 "f2p" game zu sein, nur mit mehr blut und weniger kleidung.



Und worauf basierst Du das? Den Screenshots? Hast Du Dir wengst/ens mal die Mühe gegeben und meinen Post  dazu gelesen? Oder nur überflogen? Denn wenn das für dich nach "08/15 f2p" klingt, dann klingt auch WoW, WAR und AoC nach "08/15 p2p".

Ich hab ja echt nix gegen Kritik, aber wenn dann ein wenig fundiert bitte.




> Wie sieht es denn mit der Klassenvielfalt aus? Gibt es nur "metzel-"Klassen oder auch Caster?
> Gibt es nur 1 Caster, 1 Heiler, 1 Nahkämpfer?



Soweit ich gesehen hab gibts einen Def Tank, einen Off Tank, einen Melee DPS, eine Heiler, einen Magier und noch irgendwas... grad vergessen ^^



> Es wird nach der OB einen Wipe geben.



Argh, pls no 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vond er Webseite: "As to whether there will be a wipe from Open to Live or any time between that has yet to be determined.")

Das Open Beta FAQ findet man (auf Englisch) hier: http://www.playrequiem.com/forum/forums/th...=33&start=1


----------



## Härja (18. Mai 2008)

hm, 
"cannot connect to server". liegt das an mir oder sind die grad down oder gibts sonstwelche probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jemand info?

edit: hat sich erledigt, schaun ma mal rein^^


----------



## reebow (18. Mai 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Und worauf basierst Du das? Den Screenshots? Hast Du Dir wengst/ens mal die Mühe gegeben und meinen Post  dazu gelesen? Oder nur überflogen? Denn wenn das für dich nach "08/15 f2p" klingt, dann klingt auch WoW, WAR und AoC nach "08/15 p2p".
> 
> Ich hab ja echt nix gegen Kritik, aber wenn dann ein wenig fundiert bitte.



ne hab gestern selbst mal ein bissl getestet und ja hab dein post auch durchgelesen und zum teil auch überflogen.

hab auch bis level 10 gespielt so ein vieh mit dem längerem arm als der andere. naja soll ich jetz schreiben was mir bei anderen f2p mmo nicht gefällt? das spiel hat mich kein stück gereizt, es ist stupides exp farmen, vom style ist das überhaupt nicht meins, steh nicht so auf den prostitutionsstil, es bringt eben nichts was es vorher nicht gab in f2p mmos außer viel blut und kaum kleidung.

das mit den itemshops und premium ist sowieso die schlechteste weiße nen spiel zu finanzieren, denn meist ist es doch so dass man wenn man weiter kommen will, oder was anderes außer gold und exp farmen machen will, was aus dem shop kaufen muss. ein beispiel, nen freund von mir hat mal flyff gezockt, innerhalb von 6 monaten hat er 100 euro ausgegeben, in wow z.b geb ich in 6 monaten 65-88€ aus, klar selber schuld kann man sagen, aber so finanzieren die "f2p" spiele, da geb ich lieber das geld für nen p2p mmo aus.

naja wow, war und aoc sind 1. nicht zu vergleichen sind zwar alles mmos, aber trozdem ziemlich verschieden, war z.b. baut ja vorallem auf rvr auf, aoc spielt man die ersten 20 level allein, bei wow gibts keins der beiden dinge. also kanns schonmal nicht so 08/15 sein und wenn wow wirklich 08/15 wär da hät ich es sicher nicht solang gespielt, keine ahnung was du denkst, was ich unter 08/15 versteh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sorry skadi, ich hab gradacht ich hab da unten was gesehn, war aber wohl nur dreck auf meiner brille (bsw ich tag ja keine hm x) ) aber immerhin ist die frisur nicht schlecht


----------



## Haxxler (18. Mai 2008)

Bin seit heute auch in der Beta unterwegs und bisher bin ich angenehm überrascht. Die Grafik sagt mir sehr zu genauso wie die Spielwelt allgemein. Gibt zwar einiges was ich verbessern würde aber es ist ja immerhin nur ne Beta. Testet es mal an kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## airace (18. Mai 2008)

also hab ein bischen die beta gwzoggt und das spiel hat meine erwartungen übertroffen (heist nicht das es DAS spiem überhaupt ist)...ich war sehr angenehm überrascht die schwert schläge haben echt style...und so auf den ersten blick könnte ich nicht sagen das es f2p ist...


----------



## rEdiC (18. Mai 2008)

Lade es auch gerade hab jetzt 91%, ich gucks mir nacher mal an.


----------



## rEdiC (18. Mai 2008)

Oh nein das patchen sieht sehr langwierig aus....


----------



## Skadiwing (18. Mai 2008)

Es sind zwei verschiedene Clients zu bekommen, der Ältere muss aufwendig gepatcht werden, der neue (als Torrent zu bekommen auf der Webseite) benötigt einen sehr viel kleineren Patch.


----------



## ei8th (19. Mai 2008)

Skadiwing schrieb:


> Es sind zwei verschiedene Clients zu bekommen, der Ältere muss aufwendig gepatcht werden, der neue (als Torrent zu bekommen auf der Webseite) benötigt einen sehr viel kleineren Patch.



gamershell hat auch den aktuellsten Client. Kein Patchen notwendig.


----------



## rEdiC (19. Mai 2008)

Na toll jetzt hab ich den falschen geladen :/
Soll ichs jetzt patchen oder den neuen Client laden?


----------



## Inukai (19. Mai 2008)

Ich less die ganze zeit f2p,mom is nur die open beta free...wo steht den,dass nach der open beta das game immer noch free sein soll und nicht monatliche kosten auf uns zu kommen?


----------



## ei8th (19. Mai 2008)

Inukai schrieb:


> Ich less die ganze zeit f2p,mom is nur die open beta free...wo steht den,dass nach der open beta das game immer noch free sein soll und nicht monatliche kosten auf uns zu kommen?



Unter anderem im Forum auf playrequiem.com

# Is the game free to play?

    * The game is essentially free to play.
          o A subscription fee for premium services will be available in the future live release of the game; however, paying for premium services is not mandatory.
          o An item mall will be available for users to purchase equipment in the future.
          o More information regarding these features will be available on the website or the Requiem: Bloodymare forums in the near future


----------



## Primal666 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ein Problem, bin jetzt Level 9 auf 100% und müsste die Job-change Quest machen um auf die 10 zu kommen, finde aber nirgends den Questgeber dafür!? Laut Hilfe soll er in Rondell Village sein, aber das steht bei mir nicht auf der Karte (Turban Island).


----------



## Rednoez (21. Mai 2008)

Joar hab jetzt nen Rogue auf lvl 10...is ja leider leicht underpowered...werd aber demnächst mal ne caster klasse anfangen...


----------



## ei8th (21. Mai 2008)

Primal666 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem, bin jetzt Level 9 auf 100% und müsste die Job-change Quest machen um auf die 10 zu kommen, finde aber nirgends den Questgeber dafür!? Laut Hilfe soll er in Rondell Village sein, aber das steht bei mir nicht auf der Karte (Turban Island).



Rondell ist im anderen Stargebiet. Geh einfach zu dem Typen von dem Du bisher auch alle Skills bekommen hast, der kann Dir weiterhelfen. Oder der Typ daneben, bin mir net 100% sicher ^^


----------



## Skadiwing (21. Mai 2008)

Primal666 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem, bin jetzt Level 9 auf 100% und müsste die Job-change Quest machen um auf die 10 zu kommen, finde aber nirgends den Questgeber dafür!? Laut Hilfe soll er in Rondell Village sein, aber das steht bei mir nicht auf der Karte (Turban Island).



Das Qualifikationsquest hast Du erfüllt? Bei mir war es drei Gefangene um ihre Köpfe zu erleichtern.


----------



## Primal666 (22. Mai 2008)

Nein die hat ich noch nicht, die wollt ich mit Lvl 10 machen, da die doch ganz schön knackig sind, aber jetzt muss ich wohl^^


----------



## LeetQotsa (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir nen Char erstellt und bin bis jetzt auf LvL 8 und bin sehr erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schnelle Kämpfe, macht viel Spaß, leider ist alles ziemlich grau in grau , zumindest im Startgebiet.

Hat aber irgendwie alles, was WoW auch hat:

Auktionshaus
PvP
"Schlachtfelder"
Instanzen

Und WoW ist auch nicht mehr als Grinden: Ob man nun 10 Mobs tötet oder in bestimmter Reihenfolge Schalter drückt, ist aufgrund der Tatsache, dass man zum Erreichen der Schalter 10 Gegner töten muss, fast das Gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir gefällt's prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sertzu1 (8. Oktober 2008)

hi erstmal und jetzt kommt der flame,

die aussage des thread erstellers sind schwachsinn wow und schöne grafik cod4 und crysis haben ne schöne grafik aber net wow.
und schnelelr kämpfe aber nicht so schnell wie in wow was machste dne für einen dmg mit deinem requiem char die duelle auf dne high level bereich bei requiem gehen niht mal 20 sec bei wow hängste schon max bis zu 5 mins anem scheiß gegner also bitte vorher deien quellen prüfen und aufpassen was du dneleuten für einen unsinn andrehst.

wow sucks


----------



## Vetaro (10. Oktober 2008)

sertzu1 schrieb:


> hi erstmal und jetzt kommt der flame,
> 
> die aussage des thread erstellers sind schwachsinn wow und schöne grafik cod4 und crysis haben ne schöne grafik aber net wow.
> und schnelelr kämpfe aber nicht so schnell wie in wow was machste dne für einen dmg mit deinem requiem char die duelle auf dne high level bereich bei requiem gehen niht mal 20 sec bei wow hängste schon max bis zu 5 mins anem scheiß gegner also bitte vorher deien quellen prüfen und aufpassen was du dneleuten für einen unsinn andrehst.
> ...



Lieing sucks as well.  Deine behauptung, Kämpfe würden 5 Minuten dauern ist, bezogen auf normale Gegner (solche, die man in maximal fünfergruppen und ausserhalb von instanzen trifft), ist einfach falsch und gelogen.

Wenn du mehr als 3 Posts gelesen hättest, wäre dir ausserdem bewusst, dass der Threadersteller das mehrfach erwähnte "natürlich ist das alles nicht so toll wie bei WoW" nicht ernst meinte.


----------

